# Cupcakes for my little CUPCAKE



## Khanjari (Mar 10, 2014)

Cupcake soaps for my little one's birthday party favors!!!!


----------



## lisamaliga (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm so hungry for dessert after looking at these lovely cupcakes. They look so realistic--great party favors!


----------



## craftymom0263 (Mar 10, 2014)

Awesome. I'm hoping that I will be able to make fancy soap like that.


----------



## Khanjari (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you guys! I am so happy they turned out better than I had expected! 

I do have a question to ask..... I am thinking or hoping to add sprinkles to it.... Any suggestions how to do them or should I add them or not. Also a question on packing them.... Can I just place shredded paper in the bottom of a treat bad and tie it at the top or put it in a disposable container?


----------



## JusDin (Mar 11, 2014)

Awww, so cute and what a great idea for a party favor!

You could always put the cupcake in the center of a large square of plastic wrap, gather the wrap up round the soap and tie a length of curling ribbon around the top.


----------



## Khanjari (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks JusDin!


----------



## MadMadamMim (Mar 11, 2014)

Ok, you win Cutest Thread Title!

Those are very sweet; I'm sure the kiddos will love them.


----------



## dneruck (Mar 11, 2014)

Oooh these are nice. Lovely!


----------



## Khanjari (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you all for the nice comments!


----------



## Khanjari (Mar 11, 2014)

Ok, you win Cutest Thread Title!

Special thanks to you... I know a lot many parents may share the same feeling but my daughter is so far The Best thing that ever happened in my life!!!!! Oh, I love her soooooo much!


----------



## Khanjari (Mar 11, 2014)

craftymom0263 said:


> Awesome. I'm hoping that I will be able to make fancy soap like that.




I googled, Pinterest(Ed), you tubes, etsy(ed) for a mold that would include the icing portion in  the mold as I have never made real cupcakes in my life so icing was really out of the window for me.... Found this amazing mold on amazon. The shipment that was delivered had the sender's name as Flexible Molds (which I know a lot many people might know)

If Anybody wants i can take a picture of the mold and post it here.


----------



## Khanjari (Mar 26, 2014)

Cupcakes packed


----------



## Khanjari (Mar 26, 2014)

And labeled


----------



## anani (Mar 27, 2014)

Absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## jules92207 (Mar 27, 2014)

You are too cute, very well done.


----------



## grayceworks (Mar 27, 2014)

Those are so cute! And I love the packaging! I really need to work on my packaging skills. lol It never turns out how I see it in my head. Those are just adorable!


----------



## Khanjari (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you guys! I'm so glad they turned out better than I had imagined! I do have to admit that for the packing stuff I had taken help from one of my crafty friends! I had an idea in my head but she helped me pull it all together! 

Grayce, if I have an idea and just can't seem to pull it together, I take opinions from a few friends and at that time GOOGLE is my best buddy! You may want to try that the next time


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 27, 2014)

Those turned out really adorable.   I make a lot of cupcakes and if you want to add sprinkles or glitter I add it right after piping.  I spray them really well with alcohol to try to keep ash away and then add my sprinkles/glitter.


----------



## lisamaliga (Mar 27, 2014)

I have to admire the clever packaging as the crinkled shred not only protects the cupcakes but looks so nice!


----------



## pinchedbeauty (Mar 30, 2014)

How did you make the frosting on the top? I have struggled with how to do this,so frustrating! Yours came out beautiful!


----------



## Khanjari (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey beauty, I had ordered a mold With frosting part in it. Let me know if you want a picture, I will post it here. 

Not sure if pictures does justice to the beauty of the mold but it really looks REAL! every penny worth the mold! !!!!


----------



## pinchedbeauty (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes Khanjari, That would awesome! Thanks so much, and where did you order from?


----------



## Khanjari (Mar 31, 2014)

Sure! Here is a screenshot of the web page I had taken when I was going to order it! I ordered it from Amazon. Some reviews says it is difficult to get the soap out of the mold but I took my chance and I am so glad I did! I did not have any trouble ( I always spray a little rubbing alcohol before pouting the soap...... Maybe that might be the reason )


----------



## Khanjari (Mar 31, 2014)




----------

